# Gold drop - solo kill



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi, es geht um folgendes:  ich möchte noch vor cata den Erfolg "ich wär sogerne Milliadär" erledigen der besagt das ich 25.000Gold Looten (!!!)  muss. Ich hab mittlerweile mitbekommen das das solokillen von bestimmten Classic / Bc  Bossen mittlerweile als Rogue möglich ist, welche dann auch ziemlich gut Gold droppen.
Durch den neuen Spell Gesundung und manche Skills im Combat baum kann man soziemlich jeden Boss der nur stupides draufkloppen verlangt und weniger als ca 4k (1,6k heilt gesundung rest wird bestenfalls ausgewichen) dmg alle 3sek macht solo killen. Jetzt ist meine frage: welche bosse wären das?  kara schaff ich bis auf einige bosse fast alles, Mc schaff ich bis auf den Feuerregen + antihealfluch boss und den mit den heal adds auch alles  (Raggi und Major kann ich ja nicht probieren).  Mir schwebt noch AQ20 vor oder sowas, naja nun die Frage an euch: was für Bosse die ich unter beachtung dieser Kriterien solo schaffe droppen denn gut Gold?  Bc Hero Bosse soweit ich mich erinnern kann nicht oder?  

ich bedanke mich im vorraus


----------



## Jestersjake (30. Oktober 2010)

ZG solangs noch geht, da droppen auch 20-30 G pro Boss und man ist schnell durch.


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

ok danke   damit komm ich so auf  400g die Woche und brauche noch 3000 bis Cata  da es noch 6 Wochen sind komm ich so leider nur auf 2400g
also noch nen Vorschlag plz ^^


----------



## Mageleo (30. Oktober 2010)

Daily Questen in Nordend machen die vollen 25 stück kann man ca bis zu 400 gold am tag machen! 
und die Raids solo machen und ausprobieren keiner kennt dein movement dein eq deine spielweise


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

es geht um gold looten wegen dem Erfolg^^  mein GS is 6005 mein movement und skill naja ich kenn die alten bosse vom progress her und über mein Movement hat sich nich keiner beschwert^^


----------



## Mageleo (30. Oktober 2010)

zählt dieses nicht al loot was man was man beim questen kriegt?


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

Hmmn hab grade Gruul probiert... unmöglich solo  (schon der der boss davor...)^^


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

nein als Loot zählt das was man aus Mobs bzw Truhen oder so bekommt^^


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

gogo weitere Vorschläge =D


----------



## Derulu (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> ok danke  damit komm ich so auf 400g die Woche und brauche noch 3000 bis Cata da es noch 6 Wochen sind komm ich so leider nur auf 2400g
> also noch nen Vorschlag plz ^^



Die Rechnung geht nicht ganz auf leider. Es stimmt zwar, dass in 6 Wochen der Release von Cataclysm ist, allerdings verändert sich die Welt unweigerlich mit Patch 4.0.3a, welcher unmittelbar auf Patch 4.0.3 folgt (laut Bluepost ungefähr eine Woche danach). Dieser Patch 4.0.3a erscheint ca. 1-2 Wochen vor Release und ab da ist Zul' Gurub nicht mehr als Raidinstanz in WoW vetreten.


----------



## Luc - (30. Oktober 2010)

Also ich liste auf :

Zul'Gurub
-
Molten Core (bis auf ein paar Bosse)
-
TBC Heroics (so gut wie alles machbar)
-
Irgendwo in IceCrown gibt es einen Spawnplatz, da spawnen solche non - elites, die droppen bis zu 1 Gold (!), und die spawnen in massen, sollte also machbar sein.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

MfG Luc -


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> *gogo* weitere Vorschläge =D



wie ich dieses "wort" liebe....

in der zeit wo du wartest, hättest du schon selber was versuchen können.


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

-.-  den Raptor wollt ich eig auch noch. iwie hab ich total kb auf cata...


----------



## Boozy Bot3x (30. Oktober 2010)

Berufe  Auktionshaus......


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

Berufe und AH stehen nicht zur debate da ich das Gold LOOTEN muss... und wo genau sind die mobs in Eiskrone?


----------



## NightCreat (30. Oktober 2010)

aq20 ist ein richtig leichtes unterfangen zumindestens 4 von 6 sollten ohne probleme liegen, mach ich mit meinem jäger schon monatelang 
dann halt zul'gurub bis auf einen boss schafft man dort auch jeden solo auch hakkar


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

wieviel Gold dropt in AQ20 pro Boss?


----------



## Magemaster (30. Oktober 2010)

Glaub die Geldbeutel mit den 10g die man für einige der Argentumdaylies bekommt zählen schon für den Erfolg. 
Sind aber glaub ich auch nur 4 Quests bei denen es den Beutel gibt.

Der Spawnplatz in Eiskrone ist vermutlich die Höhle auf der Insel im Südwesten. 
Sind allerdings 2-3 Elitemobs/Gruppe und spawnen je nachdem wie schnell man sich durschnetzelt relativ langsam


----------



## Stonecloud (30. Oktober 2010)

Wie wärs einfach macl damit die Mobs in eiskrone zu killen? Spawnen ja schnell und in der Zeit bis du bei nem Boss bist machste auch gut Gold.
Zählt Taschendiebstahl eigentlich auch als looten? weil dann jeden mob beklauen bevor du ihn verkloppst, so machste dann doppetl Gold.
Alternativ: wenn du in Gilde bist einfach mit Tank und Priester Inis laufen und am besten jeder gegen jeden einstellen und du plünderst die Kohle( kannst denen ja im Anschluss was geben)


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch schon überlegt nen 25er ICC aufzumachen und das Gold der Bosse zu looten und später im Raid aufzuteilen^^


----------



## Shamiden (30. Oktober 2010)

du kannst zg glaub alle drei tage oder so machen also mehrmals in der woche sicher


----------



## Cathan (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> wieviel Gold dropt in AQ20 pro Boss?



der erste ca 25 der letzte ca 50. (+natürlich noch items die für den Erfolg zwar irelevant sind aber auch gut gold bringen.)

http://www.wowhead.com/npc=15339


----------



## Stevster (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon überlegt nen 25er ICC aufzumachen und das Gold der Bosse zu looten und später im Raid aufzuteilen^^



Das Geld wird automatisch aufgeteilt sobald ein einziger lootet...


----------



## Trolligerand (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon überlegt nen 25er ICC aufzumachen und das Gold der Bosse zu looten und später im Raid aufzuteilen^^



das boss gold wird automatisch verteilt


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

ja aber nicht wenn ich aus der gruppe geh loote dann wieder eingeladen werd oder?


----------



## Haggelo (30. Oktober 2010)

ganz einfach


die Mobs in Eiskrone (neben BVO) die machen kaum dmg und kann man leicht abfarmen ( 30 sec respawnzeit)
geben pro mob 11 silber(+)


pro std X00 Gold


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gtLtXQ6l0E[/youtube]


----------



## Braamséry (30. Oktober 2010)

BC Raids wie Gruul und Kara oder einfache Bosse wie den lootreaver kann man auch mit wenigen leuten machen. Insbesondere Gruul und Kara.

Gruul und Maulgar (hieß der so?) geben insgesamt 250g, das muss man nur auf die spieler aufteilen. Für die paar minuten ein guter preis^^


----------



## Luc - (30. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid TE, kenne den Platz nicht -.-'

MfG Luc -


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2010)

Kara: Tanzsaal - Reset (2h) - Tanzsaal - Reset ... Oder pro Boss 30-55Gold
BT: Trash 1g-1.50Gold + 1 und 2 Boss jeweils 202 Gold
vor BT: Doomwalker 486-562 Gold (Achtung nicht sterben!!)
BC - heros Trash 22-78Silber
MC/ZG Boss schon erwähnt 

Betrachtet man jedoch den Zeit/DMG/Goldauswurf empfehle ich Düsterbruch-Runs Alle Mobs 1-hit-loot

habe so der Erfolg erarbeitet.


----------



## Boddakiller (30. Oktober 2010)

AQ20 geht locker als sschurke genau wie ZG. und MC denk ich mal die ersten paar auch.


----------



## Anonymus299 (30. Oktober 2010)

Flammenleviatan zu zweit..das gibt noch 80g pro Woche^^


----------



## Black-Death (30. Oktober 2010)

Die ganzen dailys für das argentumturnier kannste auch machen die zählen alle mit zu dem erfolg da man ja einen sack bekommt woraus man das gold lootet.


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

500g für den boss vor BT? Oo im ernst?!


----------



## Ahramanyu (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ebenso wie Kazzak auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Für einen Schnellen Goldzuwachs, packt ein paar Freunde an, legt die Bosse und verlasst die Gruppe zum alleinigen Gold looten.


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

weis jmd dne rewsparn der bosse? =)


----------



## -Groka- (30. Oktober 2010)

Einfach mal die alten Raids aus Classic mit maximal 5 Leute machen, BWL sollte mit 2 Leuten machbar sein, wenn entsprechend Dispell dabei ist, sonst wird Chromaggus schwer bis unmöglich, einer der Drachen davor sollte auch mit mehr Leute einfacher sein, hab mir aber sagen lassen, 2 brauch man. Und wenn du sagst, du kennst viele alte Raids noch ausm Progress sollte man mit weniger Leute auch erfolgreich sein.
Ich hab jetzt 2 ma BWL mit 3 Leuten gemacht, Lootgold entspricht ungefähr 450 wenn ich mich jetzt net vertan habe. Und es gibt in BWL auch noch Elementiumblöcke die man sehr gut verkaufen kann, bringt für den Erfolg zwar nichts, aber mitnehmen tut mans doch gerne .

Mit ner ähnlichen Truppe kann man auch gleich MC dranhängen und AQ40 ist auch schnell erledigt.

Die BC-Outdoor Bosse lohnen sich richtig für sowas, haben glaubsch 500g in der Tasche, je nachdem wieviel Leute du einpackst richtig Asche für den Erfolg.

Auch die 80er Heros geben nicht allzu wenig Lootgold, für die Zeit, die man dafür aufwenden muss, 10-15 Min und dafür so 30-40g gelootet.

Die Beutel-Dailies beim Turnier sind auch in 15 Min spätestens erledigt und auch 40g pro Tag.

1kw bringen die Leichen von Gegner auch im Schnitt so 1g und das Gold wird NICHT auf den Raid verteilt, nur die Frage, wie gut man sie looten kann, ich war in einigen Zergschlachten, wo man die am Rand mal looten konnte, geht nicht immer, aber wie gesagt, die geben ne Menge wenn man ein paar mitnehmen kann.

Die Mobgrp in Eiskrone ... naja, mir wäre es deutlich zu langweilig dort stundenlang Fallobst zu verkloppen.

Also mich hat gewundert, wie schnell man damit hochkommt, hab es nie wirklich drauf angelegt, und bin mit meinem Mainchar dennoch bald bei den 50k angelangt.
Ich habe eigentlich nur viele 80er Heros gespielt, die alten Raidinzen hab ich jeweils vllt 6 mal gemacht in LK, wenn überhaupt, ein paar mal hatte ich Glück mit Doomwalker und Lord Kazzak, die konnte ich bisher insgesamt 7 mal killen, mit 3-4 Leuten halt so 400g eingesackt + die BoE-Epics.

Einfach mal Inzen gehen und auch looten, sehe immer wieder, dass es den Leute anscheinend zu mühsam ist in den 80ern zu looten *kopfschüpttel*.


----------



## Schlaviner (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> ok danke  damit komm ich so auf 400g die Woche und brauche noch 3000 bis Cata da es noch 6 Wochen sind komm ich so leider nur auf 2400g
> also noch nen Vorschlag plz ^^



Hast au auch bedacht das ZG nicht alle 7 tage resettet wird, sondern alle 4 ( !?) ?


----------



## Funkydiddy (30. Oktober 2010)

Boozy schrieb:


> Berufe  Auktionshaus......



Es geht ums LOOTEN!


----------



## benwingert (30. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


> Irgendwo in IceCrown gibt es einen Spawnplatz, da spawnen solche non - elites, die droppen bis zu 1 Gold (!), und die spawnen in massen, sollte also machbar sein.


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]der platz ist auf der map links unten, irgendso ein labor. da sind in dem gebiet so 3 altäre. dort treibt sich ein normaler sowie ca 30 schnell respawnende minimobs rum, die aber g droppen wie ein normaler und das auf wenigen metern fläche^^ einfach 2 sec durchrennen und dann 2 aes, dann looten und bis du fertig bist is respawn^^[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]MfG[/font]


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

groka ich danke dir  nette zusammen fassung


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2010)

Alle Tips meinerseits wurden von mir als Pala und Dk-Tank solo gemacht bis auf das Schachevent (zu 2. - gibt es auch noch 10 Gerechtigkeitspünktchen als Dankeschön) und Netherspite (zu 3.)
Ich rate davon ab dies unüberlegt und ohne Vorbereitung zu machen - wer keine Bosskenntnisse hat wird scheitern!

Wie schon mein Vorredner meinte: Gruppe verlassen Gold looten. Und danach das Gold aufteilen an alle Helfer. (Gerade mit Blick auf den Zeitaufwand)


----------



## Mertroll (30. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich gold need habe gehe ich nach Stratholme da sind gut 50-400g die std drinne
 jenachdem was dropt habe mir dadurch sehr viel ermöglicht ^^


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2010)

Items und dessen Erlös gilt nicht als Lootgold


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (30. Oktober 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ja, ebenso wie Kazzak auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Für einen Schnellen Goldzuwachs, packt ein paar Freunde an, legt die Bosse und verlasst die Gruppe zum alleinigen Gold looten.



Wenn man nen Hexenmeister ist gehts auch allein. Also Kazzak


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Mach die ganzen BC Inis auf hero, geht schnell und gibt ordentlich Kohle ... als Loot.

Die 4 tägliche Quests in Eiskrone die als Belohnung einen Goldsack mit je 10 Gold bringen zählen auch als Loot.


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

kann mir jmd die rewsparn zeit von kazzak und doomwalker sagen? wär echt nice


----------



## Lornorr (30. Oktober 2010)

Jestersjake schrieb:


> ZG solangs noch geht, da droppen auch 20-30 G pro Boss und man ist schnell durch.



das ist eine gute idee...

zudem würd ich jedes tausendwinter mitnehmen und die bodies looten... da sind meist über 1g drin!


----------



## BuzzerBeater (30. Oktober 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Hast au auch bedacht das ZG nicht alle 7 tage resettet wird, sondern alle 4 ( !?) ?



3 Tage ... 

Wenn du pro Run 400 bekommste schaffste das ja ohne Probleme.


----------



## Izara (30. Oktober 2010)

Mageleo schrieb:


> Daily Questen in Nordend machen die vollen 25 stück kann man ca bis zu 400 gold am tag machen!
> und die Raids solo machen und ausprobieren keiner kennt dein movement dein eq deine spielweise



Questbelohnungen (das gold) zählt nicht dazu. man muss das gold looten.  leider..




aber wieso willst das noch vor cata schaffen? kommt der erfolg auch weg?


----------



## lagg3r (30. Oktober 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Also ich liste auf :
> 
> Zul'Gurub
> -
> ...



Wo ist den dieser Spawnplatz ?


----------



## l1nk1np4rk (30. Oktober 2010)

könntest auch in kara die goldroute nach dem thater event machen^^ weiß aber net genau wieviel G du da zusammenbekommst^^


----------



## Super PePe (30. Oktober 2010)

l1nk1np4rk schrieb:


> könntest auch in kara die goldroute nach dem thater event machen^^ weiß aber net genau wieviel G du da zusammenbekommst^^



ist schon seit patch 3.0 rausgepatcht wurden


----------



## Totebone (30. Oktober 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Also ich liste auf :
> 
> Zul'Gurub
> -
> ...


In TBC Heros droppen die bosse alle gerademal 80silber, der trash genauso


----------



## Garnalem (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann nur BC Raids empfehlen. Such dir dazu eine Hand voll guter Spieler, die die Bosse auch gut kennen. Am besten machst du eine Stammgruppe auf, die 1 x wöchentlich sämtliche BC Raids durchgeht. Mit <10 Leuten sind auch BC und Hyial schaffbar und die Bosse droppen recht viel Gold.


----------



## Thugsta (30. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne frage wird der Erfolg rausgepatcht oder warum die eile ?


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

nee wirds nicht aber ich hab bis cata nix mehr zutun hab alle erfolge die nich endweder noch mind 50bg runs mit der nub alli verlangen oder in raids sind =P also muss ich zwichen den raids ja iwas zutun habn sofern mit langweilig is


----------



## Lakron (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon überlegt nen 25er ICC aufzumachen und das Gold der Bosse zu looten und später im Raid aufzuteilen^^




das gold wird doch automatisch verteilt, auch wenn du pm bist.
geht automatisch auf alle gruppenmitglieder


----------



## bhindyou (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Beste wird wohl ne mischung aus Classic / Bc Raids sowie Doomwalker und Kazzak abfarmen, denn auf stundenlanges geschnetzel in Eiskrone um pro Mob nur maximal 1g zu looten hab ich keine Lust ^-^


----------



## Sarvan (30. Oktober 2010)

Kazzak auf der Hellfireinsel. Verdammniswache im Schattenmondtal, 250g aber halt um die 3 Tage respawn Zeit.


----------



## Cathan (30. Oktober 2010)

Thugsta schrieb:


> Mal ne frage wird der Erfolg rausgepatcht oder warum die eile ?



würde mich auch interessieren.
Wobei ich keinen Grund dafür sehe dass er rausgepatcht werden sollte.


----------



## Boddakiller (30. Oktober 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Es geht ums LOOTEN!



es geht ums looten von gegnern. wenn das was du sagst stimmen würde, hättte ich den 25k erfolg schon lange.


----------



## pwnytaure (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> ok danke  damit komm ich so auf 400g die Woche und brauche noch 3000 bis Cata da es noch 6 Wochen sind komm ich so leider nur auf 2400g
> also noch nen Vorschlag plz ^^



dann mach noch aq 20 mit sollten auch n paar Bosse machbar sein so dass du die 600g die dir fehlen schaffst und wenn du sagst kara geht ebenfalls naja dann hau ma rein mfg pwny


----------



## Akanor (30. Oktober 2010)

ich empfehle die alten bc fünf-mann-dungeons. grade die in den zangarmarschen, mit vielen trashgruppen lassen gut gold liegen.


----------



## Tibbers (30. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> es geht um gold looten wegen dem Erfolg^^ mein GS is 6005 mein movement und skill naja ich kenn die alten bosse vom progress her und über mein Movement hat sich nich keiner beschwert^^



wenn ich da schon deinen ersten poste seh: den anti heal boss der mit den heal adds etc.... du kennst die höchstens durch lf retro raid oder so ^^
und gs is generation wotlk 

aber anonsten sind das in der woche allein von den classic raids her über 400g du kannst ja ca 160 in zg machen, glaube sogar mehr, dann mc versteh ich net warum du den trash boss vor domo net schaffst, der is eig nur nuken adds umholzen und gib ihm, dann könntest aq20 kuri rajaxx und den letzten, issirian glaub ich probieren, habe ich zumindest als fury ma solo geschafft
ja ich weiß garnet ob das q belohnungsgold mitzuzählt, sonst halt immer die 25 dailys machen und das müsst eig passen


----------



## Cathan (30. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> ich empfehle die alten bc fünf-mann-dungeons. grade die in den zangarmarschen, mit vielen trashgruppen lassen gut gold liegen.



Sklavenunterkünfte bringt gut gold, aber Tiefensumpf eher weniger da die Tiere dort kein Gold droppen und ca 2/3 der trashmobs tiere sind.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (30. Oktober 2010)

Black Temple gibt ca. 20g pro Boss wenn man mit 10 Leuten rein geht.


----------



## Akanor (30. Oktober 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Sklavenunterkünfte bringt gut gold, aber Tiefensumpf eher weniger da die Tiere dort kein Gold droppen und ca 2/3 der trashmobs tiere sind.




stimmt, das ist richtig. aber zB TdM, botanika, die zerschmetterten hallen, auchenaikrypta usw. bringen massig


----------



## Shyheaven (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann verrat ich euch mal einen kleinen Geheimtipp....20g und so ist ja alles ganz nett pro Boss aber es geht doch wesentlich besser.

Ihr braucht:

1x Tank, 1x DD, 1xHeal ..... vorzugsweise sollten diese gut equipt sein!

Dann fliegt ihr los richtung Magtheridons Kammer. Tötet eben jenen Fiesling und freut euch über 163g + Lootequipgold.

Zeitaufwand: <30min

Fazit: Schneller geht es nicht!


----------



## Akanor (30. Oktober 2010)

Shyheaven schrieb:


> Dann verrat ich euch mal einen kleinen Geheimtipp....20g und so ist ja alles ganz nett pro Boss aber es geht doch wesentlich besser.
> 
> Ihr braucht:
> 
> ...



Meinst du das gold, was du bekommst, wenn du das gelootete equip beim händler verkaufst? Würde das denn zum erfolg zählen?


----------



## Shyheaven (30. Oktober 2010)

Akanor schrieb:


> Meinst du das gold, was du bekommst, wenn du das gelootete equip beim händler verkaufst? Würde das denn zur erfolg zählen?



Nö, das zählt nicht zu dem Erfolg glaube ich....aber ist trotzdem noch Gold was man zusätzlich bekommt


----------



## bhindyou (31. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab die bosse schon in classic gelegt bloß beim tread eröffnen kb gehabt nachzuschauen wie die genau hießen, naja und GS... ich bin seit vanilla spieler und nutz es auch... aber das is ne andere diskusion... ich bin der überzeugung das leute die über GS heulen dies nur tun weil sie dann noch schneller als schlecht equipt geoutet und nicht invitet werden^^ aber wiegesagt: das steht hier nicht zur diskusion


----------



## Super PePe (31. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> also ich hab die bosse schon in classic gelegt bloß beim tread eröffnen kb gehabt nachzuschauen wie die genau hießen, naja und GS... ich bin seit vanilla spieler und nutz es auch... aber das is ne andere diskusion... ich bin der überzeugung das leute die über GS heulen dies nur tun weil sie dann noch schneller als schlecht equipt geoutet und nicht invitet werden^^ aber wiegesagt: das steht hier nicht zur diskusion



Schutzbehauptung? Nimm es mit nicht übel aber wer seit "Vanilla" spielt, stellt nicht so banale Fragen.


----------



## MrBlaki (31. Oktober 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Schutzbehauptung? Nimm es mit nicht übel aber wer seit "Vanilla" spielt, stellt nicht so banale Fragen.



Stimmt, jemand der seid Vanilla spielt wüsste wo er genug Gold bekommt und alles Solo farmen kann.


----------



## bhindyou (31. Oktober 2010)

ich spiele seit vanilla Oo wieso sollt ich lügen? ich hab nie drauf geachtet wieviel gold was dropt


----------



## bhindyou (31. Oktober 2010)

der erste eintrag in meiner buchungsübersicht:

28/10/05k.A. Free Month


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Abgelaufen

... ich spiele seit vanilla


----------



## Topperharly (31. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> der erste eintrag in meiner buchungsübersicht:
> 
> 28/10/05k.A. Free Month
> 
> ...



^^ 09.01.2006^^

zum gold. naja... der boss vorm blacktempel is solo schaffbar 

*kicher* genug witze gemacht. öhm außer zg fällt mir nix ein, da bc-heros kaum gold mehr bringen, zumindest die bosse (ca. 1g)


----------



## Shalura (31. Oktober 2010)

bhindyou schrieb:


> also ich hab die bosse schon in classic gelegt bloß beim tread eröffnen kb gehabt nachzuschauen wie die genau hießen, naja und GS... ich bin seit vanilla spieler und nutz es auch... aber das is ne andere diskusion... ich bin der überzeugung das leute die über GS heulen dies nur tun weil sie dann noch schneller als schlecht equipt geoutet und nicht invitet werden^^ aber wiegesagt: das steht hier nicht zur diskusion



Gesetz dem Fall, du zockst seit Vanilla, hast du entweder ne riesen Spielunterbrechung gehabt, spielst x-Twinks oder erzählst nur was. Denn so ziemlich jeder Vanillaplayer den ich kenn, hat den Erfolg fast instant mit Einführung des Erfolgssystems bekommen...


----------



## Takius (31. Oktober 2010)

Was sich auch lohnt ist Wintergrasp. Jeder feindliche tote Spieler, den du lootest, kann bis zu 2G hergeben.



Shalura schrieb:


> Gesetz dem Fall, du zockst seit Vanilla, hast du entweder ne riesen Spielunterbrechung gehabt, spielst x-Twinks oder erzählst nur was. Denn so ziemlich jeder Vanillaplayer den ich kenn, hat den Erfolg fast instant mit Einführung des Erfolgssystems bekommen...



Eher nicht, da erst mit Einführung des Erfolgssystems mit zählen begonnen wurde


----------



## 666Anubis666 (31. Oktober 2010)

Boozy schrieb:


> Berufe  Auktionshaus......



Hast du überhaupt iwas gelesen in dem fred du Held ?


----------



## Emyr (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich als MS Krieger mache jede Woche mit nem Healdruiden in TK 3 Bosse, gibt jeweils 125g pro Boss und ist in ~45 Minuten erledigt. 

ZG,AQ20 mach ich jede Woche bzw. 3 Tage alleine, für AQ 40 reichen 5 Leute, BWL 4 Leute und MC ebenfalls zu zweit. 

Im AH stehen und handeln würde zwar um einiges mehr bringen in der gleichen Zeit wird aber langweilig


----------



## Mirastor (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab den Erfolg mitm Main fast nur über Raids gemacht.

BC Raids gehn mit 3-6 Leuten. Magtheridon mit 3 (jeder ~160g) und BT geht zu 6t (gesamt um die 700g)
Classic geht zu 2t (AQ20, MC, ZG) bzw zu 3t in BWL (300g)
Aber man kann auch beruhigt in Nordend raiden.... Naxx 10er gibt 20g pro Boss bei 10 Leuten, also 30g zu 6t, was locker machbar is mit ordentlichem Gear.

Gesamt kommt man mit ner guten Truppe aus der Gilde auf 2k+ die Woche.


----------



## Shalura (31. Oktober 2010)

Takius schrieb:


> Was sich auch lohnt ist Wintergrasp. Jeder feindliche tote Spieler, den du lootest, kann bis zu 2G hergeben.
> 
> 
> 
> Eher nicht, da erst mit Einführung des Erfolgssystems mit zählen begonnen wurde




Hm......ich hab den 25k Erfolg jetzt n paar Wochen, und als mit Achievements begonnen wurde, hat ich auf meinem Main schon 12k Gold auf dem Zähler.....


----------



## bhindyou (31. Oktober 2010)

der zähler ging mit der einführung erst los, und ich hab zu jedem addon den main gewechselt...  (werd ich jetzt sicher nicht tun^^)


----------

